# Ohio sub rates ?



## ohio snowdog (Nov 15, 2008)

Just wondering what some of the plow companys are paying subs to plow this year in the suburbs of the cleveland ohio area or for that matter what are you guys getting paid an hour to plow using your own truck ? Whats a good rate to expect for a well experianced plow driver in his own truck ?


----------



## dmontgomery (Oct 3, 2003)

I am in Dayton, but I get $115 and hour for a truck with plow and v box


----------



## Burkartsplow (Nov 1, 2007)

ohio snowdog;740953 said:


> Just wondering what some of the plow companys are paying subs to plow this year in the suburbs of the cleveland ohio area or for that matter what are you guys getting paid an hour to plow using your own truck ? Whats a good rate to expect for a well experianced plow driver in his own truck ?


$55 to $65 an hour for a truck. experienced


----------



## kashman (Jan 13, 2004)

the trucks i run are getting 160 hr now subs get 50 65


----------



## Burkartsplow (Nov 1, 2007)

Burkartsplow;741180 said:


> $55 to $65 an hour for a truck. experienced


sub rate.

running my own truck with my accounts i pull in $200 an hour.


----------



## ohio snowdog (Nov 15, 2008)

Does blade size play a role on pay or is it more of an experiance thing ? I hear some guys pay more for larger plows 7 1/2' vs 8' vs 8 1/2' . Anyone plow in the lorain county area willing to comment on what they get paid or pay out per hour.


----------



## CHEVY4LIFE (Nov 21, 2008)

I live in cleveland, and get $45 hour with my 1500 z71, 7.6 meyers straight blade. This is my first year plowing, so its kinda paid training to me! My boss is a old friend of mine that has ALOT of work. He has 6 other subs that get $55-65 hr with there trucks.Thats what I'll get next season. After this 15" we just had here, Im not a ROOKIE no more. Plowed for 19hrs during that onepayup


----------



## SNOWPIMP (Dec 28, 2003)

$55 and up for a truck with a blade. I use a skidsteer so I don't think what I get compares!


----------



## MileHigh (Nov 6, 2007)

dmontgomery;741042 said:


> I am in Dayton, but I get $115 and hour for a truck with plow and v box


that's real good for a Sub.payup


----------



## SNOWPIMP (Dec 28, 2003)

BladeScape;745780 said:


> that's real good for a Sub.payup


Yeah I was going to say that to but maybe the v-box plays a factor. I never bothered with setting up to salt because when I inquired I heard no offer of extra money!


----------



## Luther (Oct 31, 2007)

SNOWPIMP;745971 said:


> Yeah I was going to say that to but maybe the v-box plays a factor. I never bothered with setting up to salt because when I inquired I heard no offer of extra money!


Why would there be? I wouldn't give you a nickle more per hour with a salter. 

The benefit of having the salter is in the increased opportunity for you to work more often.

Pushes = 15+\- 
Salt runs = 65 to 75+\-

Not too hard to understand.


----------

